# Spanien, Miami Playa



## buggs (6. Januar 2003)

:q Unser Jahresurlaub geht diesesmal nach Spanien, Miami Playa. :q 
Was für Gerät soll ich mit nehmen und was brauche ich an Papiere.? ;+ 
Wer kann helfen? ;+


----------



## ullsok (12. Januar 2003)

Ich war im vergangenen August auch in Miami Playa. Vor Ort selbst tut sich anglerisch nicht viel; im Nachbarort Hospitalet del Infante kannst du Ausfahrten mit einem deutschen Charterboot buchen:
http://www.angeltouristik-weber.de 

Ich war eineinhalb Tage mit ihm drausen, hat sich sehr bemüht, das Wetter war jedoch mies (viel Wind) und so haben wir kaum was gefangen. Sein Boot (das große) war auch nicht so Top.

Ansonsten kannst du in einer knappen Stunde das Ebro Delta/Riomar oder den Ebro Fluß/Stausee erreichen und dann entweder auf Meeresfische (siehe Thread von siegerländer) oder Wels, Karpfen etc. fischen.

Angellizensen zu bekommen ist in Spanien nicht so ganz einfach; meine hatte Herr Weber besorgt. In Miami Playa, Hospitalet und Riomar gibt es jeweils ein Angelgeschäft; ich würde es dort mal versuchen #h


----------



## buggs (12. Januar 2003)

Danke ullsok,

werde mich dann mal dort unten umschauen hab ja schließlich denn Wagen dabei.


----------



## buggs (13. Januar 2003)

Ich noch mal ullsok ist das Angelgrät bei der Bootsfahrt dabei oder muß ich mir selber was besorgen?  ;+


----------



## ullsok (13. Januar 2003)

Angelgerät ist vorhanden; ist aber, genau wie das Boot, nichts besonderes.  #d 

Wenn ich das nächst Mal wieder dort unten bin, werde ich mir wieder ein Boot in Riomar mieten


----------



## buggs (15. Januar 2003)

Wie weit ist es bis Riomar und was kosten da die Boote?


----------



## siegerlaender (15. Januar 2003)

buggs, guck mal hier !


----------

